# Fuel filter in '05 2.5L



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I just got back from Autozone and they told me that the '05 engines don't have a separate fuel filter, but a fuel pump/filter combo that needs to be replaced as one piece.

I haven't checked the car yet (got lazy), but I was wondering if anyone could confirm that.

Thanks!


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

I swapped the filter on mine a few months ago. It is a separate fuel filter, not in the tank. It is under the car, near the rear passenger wheel. Maybe ask for the filter for a 2006 and up?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

This fuel line is returnless, has the bypass valve/regulator thing built into the fuel filter. If you look under the car, passenger side just in front of rear wheel, there are three lines running to a metal can held to the bottom of the car. It took me five minutes to replace this item, it is a 40k mile item. Very expensive to replace for a fuel filter but well worth it. Good luck.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. As the new motor will go back in this week, I decided to also change those kind of things. After 92K miles, I think it will be worth it.



> Very expensive to replace for a fuel filter but well worth it


What brand would be good to get, or where should I get it? Just go to Autozone or related?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

The fuel filter has a fuel pressure regulator in it, according to GAP - 

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Fuel/92/14

Doesn't seem too expensive at $28. 



tchilds said:


> Very expensive to replace for a fuel filter but well worth it. Good luck.


Curious why you say it's a 40k item, and if you notice any difference replacing it that soon.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought a mann, from what I understand that is the OEM manufacturer. they quoted me about $50 at Nappa but my discount brought it down to about $30. I said its a 40k item because that's what I was told, that it is a 40,000 mile service item.

it is more expensive than people are accustomed to, as a result of throwing away the bypass valve in the filter itself over and over again versus an FPR on a return system which would not require replacement w/the filter.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

tchilds said:


> I said its a 40k item because that's what I was told, that it is a 40,000 mile service item.


So the people selling you one told you to replace it? Imagine that.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We carry Mann, Hengst, and OEM fuel filters -




*Link To All -*


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

OEM all the way! It's a very simple install


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

As I assume that after 92K the filter is ready for a change, I will probably order one if the quality is worth any price difference between ECS and for example an Autozone......


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

just go with the OEM fuel filter, no valid reason not to. it's like $30 from the dealer and took 15 minutes to replace. just be sure to search vortex/google for a DIY so that you know how to remove the hose clips. if you haven't removed the specific clips you may end up banging your head on the ground in frustration even though it's a piece of cake.

i replaced mine at 70K miles and didn't notice a difference, but at least its done. VW says it's a lifetime part, so it is not listed in the regular service intervals. i've always replaced them at about 60K miles anyway just to be safe.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Buy OEM it's worth knowing it's the correct part with correct bar rating... I replace mine every 40k


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

FWIW, I recently had the fuel filter in my07 Rabbit replaced, the old one was a 4.0 bar filter, the replacement was a 6.6 bar filter. The car ran okay, the fuel pump was a little noisier than it had been and I got a check engine light with error code P0172 "system too rich bank 1". Replacing that again a 4.0 bar filter got rid of those problems. 

The moral of the sorry is, regardless of what brand filter your get, make sure the pressure rating is the appropriate one for your car.


----------

